

A camera that can fly - Sharma
http://www.flynixie.com/

======
kirillzubovsky
Cool video and would've even been a nice device, if it weren't just a concept
that doesn't exist. At least nothing in this video makes me believe that Nixie
would be available any time soon, for an affordable price. my 2c

~~~
memming
do you know an older project with the same idea?

